# 12 guage slugs ok to use at 35 yards or will it ruin meat



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

i have a 12 guiage and im wondering is it overkill to shoot a deer at or under 35 yards ?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it all depends on where you hit it.


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

im saying if i get a chest shot


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it will be fine. i use a 12 all the time for deer.


----------



## danielw (Nov 19, 2004)

let it rip :beer: :beer:


----------



## STEVE ERWIN (Dec 7, 2004)

a slug wouldnt be accurate at any distance over 35 yards would it?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Slugs and guns have come a long ways in the past ten years. There are many different types of sabot slugs around the market and slug barrels. I have shot a deer with my slug gun at 90 yards. Most of the deer that I have shot with my slug gun have been 10-30 yards away. It just all depends where you hit them.

This year was my first with hunting with a rifle - WOW! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my buddy has a bolt action 12ga scoped that can shoot 4" groups at 200 yards


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

What kind of bolt action does he have?


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

All we get to use here in Iowa are slugs, and after killing 27 deer with a 12 ga. slug I've never found that much meat ruined. That is unless you hit them in the front shoulder. As far as accruaccy beyond 35 yards, that's obserd. My 2 slug guns are sighted in at 100 yards with a regular barrel, and foster style slugs. My brother-in-law killed a 12 pointer at just over 225 yards with his slug gun. And all tho it was avery lucky shot it can be done.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

It has a lot to do with finding a good slug to match your gun. I would suggest sighting it in at 100 yards using several different slugs until you find one that give you great groupings. Just like finding a good patterning steel load for your waterfowling.

As for the 35 yard shot.....shouldnt ruin anything unless you are off your mark.


----------

